# WANTED: TPMS Reset Tool



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

WANTED: TPMS Reset Tool 

for 09 tpms, as i've x2 sets of alloys and lost my reset tool boooooooooo

thanks

Chrons


----------



## graham 666 (Jul 2, 2014)

Would also be interested as in the same situation with two sets. Can't be bothered with the hastle ordering from the states. Rather get one from a trader here that carry stock of the correct item.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

graham 666 said:


> Would also be interested as in the same situation with two sets. Can't be bothered with the hastle ordering from the states. Rather get one from a trader here that carry stock of the correct item.


Indigo-GT sorted me one last time, 89.99.. i messaged Ant and He said


> ETA 10-14 days


 Gonna see if acspeedtech have them in stock as well.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

bumpage


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Still needed as Indigo GT don't have any at the moment.. thanks.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Any outcome on this? I need one too


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just to resurrect this old thread. I have been trying to find a low cost TPMS reset tool on eBay; that will work for my 2014/15 GT-R35 via my EcuTek dongle. Lot's of contradictory info and a wide variation in costs. Can anyone recommend one that definitely works for this MY? Cheers


----------

